# WinCC Flex - WordPad Datei öffnen



## eYe (6 November 2007)

Nabend,

ein Kunde wünscht eine Art Logdatei auf der Visualisierung in die jeder Servicetechniker seinen Kommentar hinterlassen kann.
Ich habe das Ganze nun soweit das ich mit dem Befehl "Starte Programm" die Anwendung Wordpad ("C:\Programme\Windows NT\Zubehör\wordpad.exe") öffne. 
Nun würde ich es gerne so haben das jedesmal die gleiche Datei aufgerufen wird, weiss jemand was ich an Paramtern übergeben muss damit Wordpad eine bestimmte Datei öffnet? 
Bzw, ist das mit Wordpad überhaupt möglich? Falls nein, was würdet ihr empfehlen?

System: WinCC Flex 2005 Runtime SP1 HF7 auf Industrie PC mit Windows XP Professional


mfg, eYe


----------



## eYe (6 November 2007)

Danke habe es selber herausgefunden, einfach nur den Pfad der Datei komplett als Parameter übergeben


----------



## stau (26 Mai 2008)

Hi eye,

ich möchte auch die wordpad.exe über die Funktion "Starte Programme" öffne als Programmname hab ich "C:\Programme\Windows NT\Zubehör\wordpad.exe"
übergeben und für den Parameter genau dasselbe. Wenn ich dann in der Simulation das Ganze teste, öffnet sich zwar die wordpad.exe, aber mit einer Datei mit vollgeschriebenen Hieroglyphen. Kannst du mir sagen, was ich denn eventuell falsch gemacht habe.

Grüße


----------



## stau (26 Mai 2008)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wie man ein Verzeichnis(C:\daten\erodieren z.b.) in wincc flexible advanced öffnet???


----------



## volker (26 Mai 2008)

wenn du als parameter das gleiche übergibst öffnest du logischerweise die datei wordpad.exe  

was meinst du mit verzeichnis öffnen? was soll da passieren?


----------



## johnij (26 Mai 2008)

hey
es gibt aber keine "C:\Programme\Windows NT\Zubehör\wordpad.exe"
Ich habe hier ein MP277 10.

Gruß johnij


----------



## MTec (26 Mai 2008)

stau schrieb:


> als Programmname hab ich "C:\Programme\Windows NT\Zubehör\wordpad.exe"
> übergeben und für den Parameter genau dasselbe. Wenn ich dann in der Simulation das Ganze teste, öffnet sich zwar die wordpad.exe, aber mit einer Datei mit vollgeschriebenen Hieroglyphen
> ...
> Weiß jemand zufällig, wie man ein Verzeichnis(C:\daten\erodieren z.b.) in wincc flexible advanced öffnet???


Parameter mit wordpad.exe = Anzeige der wordpad.exe im Textformat = Hieroglyphen  
Das mit dem Verzeichnis öffnen hab ich auch nicht verstanden...



			
				johnij schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt aber keine "C:\Programme\Windows NT\Zubehör\wordpad.exe"
> Ich habe hier ein MP277 10.


Das Wordpad ist nur auf auf PC-Systemen verfügbar - nicht auf Multipanels.


----------



## eYe (26 Mai 2008)

stau schrieb:


> Hi eye,
> 
> ich möchte auch die wordpad.exe über die Funktion "Starte Programme" öffne als Programmname hab ich "C:\Programme\Windows NT\Zubehör\wordpad.exe"
> übergeben und für den Parameter genau dasselbe. Wenn ich dann in der Simulation das Ganze teste, öffnet sich zwar die wordpad.exe, aber mit einer Datei mit vollgeschriebenen Hieroglyphen. Kannst du mir sagen, was ich denn eventuell falsch gemacht habe.
> ...



Hm, is ja nun schon bisl länger her. *mal überlegen* ^^
Also Hieroglyphen habe ich auf jedenfall nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich würde nun mal spontan tippen, das du irgendeine Datei öffnest die nicht als Textdatei dient. Bei mir wurde eine leere Seite beim starten von Wordpad angezeigt und ich habe das ganze dann noch so konfiguriert bekommen, dass immer die gleiche Datei geöffnet wurde. 

Kannst du denn ein neues Dokument erstellen und dort vernünftig schreiben?

Schönen Abend,eYe


----------



## volker (26 Mai 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> es gibt aber keine "C:\Programme\Windows NT\Zubehör\wordpad.exe"
> Ich habe hier ein MP277 10.
> Gruß johnij


in der simulation gibt es notepad.exe. in der runtime wird kein wince emuliert.
daher ist eine simu eines ce-systems noch lange nicht auf dem ce-system lauffähig.
auf ce gibt es dafür kein programm.
du könntest wenn du die datei nur anzeigen willst, den browser installieren.
oder du installierst ein zusätzliches prog. habe minipad und kpad im kopf. hab ich zur zeit nicht zur hand. werde morgen mal schauen.


----------



## johnij (27 Mai 2008)

volker schrieb:


> in der simulation gibt es notepad.exe. in der runtime wird kein wince emuliert.
> 
> Was soll mir eine Simulation bringen, wenn man vor Ort ist??
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt ,solche Programme auf dem MP/Tp (Runtime) zu installieren(z.B
> ...


----------



## stau (27 Mai 2008)

HI alle zusammen,

ich habe es zufälligerweise hinbekommen, indem ich garkeine Parameter übergeben habe...........komisch????

Naja, hauptsache es geht jetzt!!

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> volker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > in Was soll mir eine Simulation bringen, wenn man vor Ort ist??
> ...


----------



## johnij (27 Mai 2008)

volker schrieb:


> johnij schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1. was heisst simulation vor ort?
> ...


----------



## volker (27 Mai 2008)

habe die erwähnten mal auf meine hp abgelegt. 
http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/WinCE/dirindex.php

folgende progs habe ich auf einem mp370 laufen.
minipad_mp004s_mips.zip
itaskmgr_cab.zip
assoc.rar

recht interessant könnte auch noch sein
pocketnotepad_pnpad21e.zip

alle anderen musst du bei interesse einfach mal testen.

auf meinem navi (wince5) habe ich noch eine nette tabellenkalkulation laufen
SpreadCE (Tabellenkalkulation)
http://www.byedesign.co.uk
Download: http://byedesign2a.mysite.wanadoo-membe ... renage.zip


----------



## johnij (28 Mai 2008)

Hallo Volker,
ich habe das minipad_mp004s_mips.zip programm entzipt und auf dem USB-stick geschpeichert. Ich habe versucht es auf einem MP277 10 zu installieren. Ich habe aber die Meldung "MINIPAD is no avalid Windows CE application".

Hast du eine Erkärung für sowas? 

Gruß johnij


----------



## volker (28 Mai 2008)

schon mal die readme.txt gelesen?
denke ehr nicht.


----------



## SPS_neuling09 (21 April 2020)

*...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...*

Hallo Volker,

der Post ist zwar schon einiges älter, aber eine andere "heiße" Spur habe ich noch nicht gefunden...
würden die Programme auch auf den Comfortpanels funktionieren?
Leider finde ich sie nicht zum download für einen Test.

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit *.txt oder *.csv Dateien auf dem OS(nicht in der Runtime) eines TP700 comfort anzuzeigen...



volker schrieb:


> habe die erwähnten mal auf meine hp abgelegt.
> http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/WinCE/dirindex.php
> 
> folgende progs habe ich auf einem mp370 laufen.
> ...



Gruß,
Marco


----------



## PN/DP (21 April 2020)

SPS_neuling09 schrieb:


> Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit *.txt oder *.csv Dateien auf dem OS(nicht in der Runtime) eines TP700 comfort anzuzeigen...


Hast Du mal versucht mit dem Windows Explorer des Comfort Panels die *.txt Datei zu öffnen?

Harald


----------



## SPS_neuling09 (21 April 2020)

ja, wenn ich auf die Datei doppelklicke dann kommt folgende fehlermeldung:
"There is no application associated with '....'. Run the application first, then open this file from within the application."

...diverse notepad-programme für WinCE habe ich schon versucht zu starten, leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## volker (21 April 2020)

SPS_neuling09 schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> der Post ist zwar schon einiges älter, aber eine andere "heiße" Spur habe ich noch nicht gefunden...
> würden die Programme auch auf den Comfortpanels funktionieren?
> ...



Ich denke die würden nicht auf einem comfortpanel laufen. ich habe die tools auch nicht mehr.

du kannnst aber auf jeden fall die dateien mit dem internetExplorer öffnen.


----------



## SPS_neuling09 (21 April 2020)

Vielen Dank. Über File -> Open im Internet Explorer kann ich die Dateien tatsächlich öffnen. 
Ein Editor wäre sicherlich schöner/hilfreicher, aber so kann man die Dateien wenigsten einsehen.

Falls dennoch jemand etwas über einen lauffähigen Editor weiß, gerne melden...


----------

